

How We Found All Of Optimizley’s Clients - tmobster
http://blog.nerdydata.com/post/57308630996/how-we-found-all-of-optimzleys-clients

======
gpsarakis
So this is a search engine for HTML/CSS/JS code instead of content? Seems like
a really useful idea, well done. It would be great if you could give an
outline of your infrastructure and process, particularly the indexing
strategy. Maybe another blog article?

------
ericmason
NerdyData Our mobile site is still under development.

Please visit from a desktop browser

Why would you go to the trouble of blocking Mobile visitors instead of serving
them the full version?

------
daemon13
Hi chaps, some heads-up

when I tried to access your naked url to get info about pricing, I got flash
message that in summary says that your https is broken, then I got this

[https://nerdydata.com/](https://nerdydata.com/)

"This domain has just been registered for one of our customers! Domain
registration and webhosting at best prices."

Probably you should fix it.

Otherwise, good idea and useful tool. Also, probably 10 creds is not enough
for test-drive. Would suggest to move this up to accomodate occasional users -
i.e. if I need/use a couple of times a month I will not bother to register/use
credit card/etc. Charge regular heavy users ;-)

~~~
feniv
I get the same error with https, but the http version of the homepage works
just fine. See also,
[https://search.nerdydata.com/](https://search.nerdydata.com/)

------
jzd131
Really cool stuff - though I wish the result limit was moved up to 100 cause a
lot of the first page results are repeats

------
garazy
Great site guys! We've been tracking Optimizely and 5000 other technologies
for a few years. Optimizely is doing really well -
[http://trends.builtwith.com/analytics/Optimizely](http://trends.builtwith.com/analytics/Optimizely)

------
kanzure
This looks like a really bad way to find Optimizely's clients. You can just
download all of their .js files from their CDN, then parse the domain names.

~~~
jzd131
How do you do that?

~~~
kanzure
They are integers. You increment the integers. The two second version is: wget
-m -np
[http://cdn.optimizely.com/{1..100000000}.js](http://cdn.optimizely.com/{1..100000000}.js)

~~~
reginaldjcooper
Just be careful to not change your user-agent when doing this one, otherwise
you would be committing a felony.

------
livestyle
Great lil biz intelligence hack.

Bravo!

------
wikiburner
You guys are doing some interesting things, but you desperately need to kill
your credits system and slap some adsense on there for the time being. Any
buzz and growth you could be building at this stage is going to be seriously
hampered by charging for a search service, even if it is to a specialized
audience.

~~~
pbharrin
That is an incredibly bad idea. The people who would use this value the data
and are willing to pay a lot of money for it. Secondly they are not going to
be doing many searches. The Google search monitization strategy will not work.
This guys have the right idea, copy the way BuiltWith.com makes money.

~~~
wikiburner
I don't know, there was _a lot_ of griping about the credits in the previous
NerdyData threads on HN, and HNers are their target market.

I think having the service free, or providing 90 day free trials, would help
their adoption significantly at this stage in the game.

I know Patio11 would disagree, but I think trying to monetize at this stage is
unwise.

Just to be clear, I'm not really suggesting that they're going to make serious
money with adsense. Maybe they could cover their hosting for the time being,
though.

~~~
omarchowdhury
lol you developers sound so entitled. "90 day free trials" hah, when its your
product you may want to price it though i bet?

------
HarryRotha
getting https cert error

